# Help me with bullet proof vests



## S&W Tiger (Feb 9, 2007)

I am totally confuse with the different kinds of bullet proof vest.
Is there any expert that can tell me the best?:smt1099


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

It depends what you need it for.

If I remember correctly (not sure)

2A= normal pistol calibers

3A= up to .44 mag

Above that would be the rifle ones I believe.


----------

